# 2015 rogue squeaking noise



## markayash (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a 2015 SV that has a weird squeaking noise we can't find..Dealer has had it twice and the first time said they heard and fixed it ( NOT ) then the 2nd time couldn't duplicate it..I am 90% sure it's behind the front seats but can't tell which side. When you hit certain bumps it makes a chirping sound..Sometimes its a quick 1 sec but other times it kast for 3 or 4 seconds..Anybody else had this issue or know of a fix?


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a 2016. It has a random squeak/chirp. Worse when hitting bumps a certain way. We found it - it's the rail inside the car back left side where the panoramic roof is. If you push down on the rail/track and drive over any and all bumps it stops. I really dread another trip to the dealership but I can't drive a brand new car with a random noise like this.


----------



## markayash (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyway you can take a picture and email me please? This has been driving me [email protected]


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Sure. I will this morning.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Just sent you an email with pics.


----------



## markayash (Mar 17, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Very helpfull


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

You're welcome. Hope we both get the dealership to fix it!


----------



## markayash (Mar 17, 2016)

They were able to fix my squeak..They said the panoramic roof wasn't sitting straight and they had to re-center it. If anybody wants I can get you the guys who fixed mine and maybe they can help other dealers find and fix this weird issue.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Dropped mine off tonight. Hope they fix it! 
This is the second time for the same problem. Does the third time (lemon law) apply in situations like this?


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Got it back today. I think they fixed it. They said two screws were loose in the track of the panoramic roof. Sure hope this is the end of it.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Nope..... Squeak is back. Was quiet for 2 days. I'm so tired of this....


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

KimT said:


> Nope..... Squeak is back. Was quiet for 2 days. I'm so tired of this....


Is their fix still in place?
Will lubing it prevent the squeak?


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm sure all they did was lubricate it (which is what they did the first time). 
I've read about others who had the problem and it's actually the panoramic roof that is crooked and needs to be taken out and realigned. I feel like I work for Nissan service at this point. I've done more to diagnose it than they have.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

KimT said:


> I'm sure all they did was lubricate it (which is what they did the first time).


I'd say they are waiting for you to get tired.

You could try to find out if there is a Technical Service Bulletin out on this problem. If you can get a copy of this document you may be able to take your car to a machine shop and have them do the fix by following the steps in the Bulletin.

Ask around at several dealerships. 
First make small talk and ask about other non-related issues. Maybe say you're asking on behalf of a friend, maybe talk to the parts guy. Definitely avoid the service writers or salespeople.
If the dealer asks to see your car, tell them "you walked" or some such nonsense, and then leave.

A disgruntled tech may spill the beans for you. If they all go to a nearby McDonald's for lunch, that's the place to hang out.

Car makers allot dealerships very little money to do warranty repairs. 
And, contractual relationships (which you have with your dealer) are adversarial relationships. I imagine these folks laugh at their contractual obligation to show Due Diligence and a Duty of Care.

If this were a safety related defect you might fare better.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

I've had it with the dealership. They just keep giving me the run around. I called Nissan consumer affairs.I'll see if i get anywhere with that.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Or the Nissan Zone Rep, if you can find his/her number. 

Sometimes there are hidden warranties on these type of things, but you need to say the magic words. Or, be politically connected. 

I wouldn't bother with the BBB or your State's Attorney. 

Suppose this were a safety issue and somehow people died because of this? 
Nah, see Captive Regulatory Agency.
Local newspapers & TV stations can sometimes help, if you can get them interested.

You could search "v. Nissan" for class action lawsuits.

But, if you make enough trouble for the dealership, they will defame you, at the least. You could end up paying their attorney's fees that they spent defending themselves against you. 
How's that for justice?


----------



## hopesman (Apr 18, 2016)

I had what I call a snap sound when my 2015 Rogue SL would go over certain bumps. It was very annoying! The dealer finally tracked it down to bolted together parts in the roof of the vehicle. The solution was to make and install fabric washers between the frame pieces that are bolted together. Problem solved! It was an all day job as they have to completely remove the head liner.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Mine has been back at Nissan since Friday. I told them to be sure they don't call me to pick it up unless they're sure it's fixed. This is the third time.......


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

KimT said:


> Mine has been back at Nissan since Friday. I told them to be sure they don't call me to pick it up unless they're sure it's fixed. This is the third time.......


One of the dealers who sold us a car has sent us harassing e-mails, set up service appointments that we didn't ask for and has talked down to us. Even the car is demanding we get service and it knew within one day out of 365 when it needed service. Yeah, right.

So, I considered hiring a lawyer to threaten these turkeys.

So, by coincidence, I'm visiting a sprawling hospital complex and I see a building with the name of my dealer on it.

Can you imagine me going before a judge to get these arrogant high-rollers, and he/she says, "So, OhmsLaw, how many buildings have you donated to hospitals, lately?"

Like Ms. Helmsley said, the laws are for the Little People.



Try to find some shop that is genuinely interested in helping you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Automatic sunroofs involve a lot of parts and can be problematic. Better a squeak than a leak, but I can understand the frustration. For what it's worth, I have noticed that the odd interior squeaks I get, are usually during very cold winter days. Hopefully it doesn't drive you too nuts and they can repair it.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

I am just not happy to drive around in a brand new car with less than 8000 miles on it that sounds like this.


----------



## hopesman (Apr 18, 2016)

Unless they take the action that my dealership did, the problem will not likely go away. It is caused by the torquing that the body gets when going over certain types of bumps. This causes the bolted parts to slip which causes the snap like noise. Just retorking the bolts won't solve the issue. Good luck


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Sounds like they didn't reinforce the roof to compensate for the loss of vehicle rigidity caused by cutting a large hole in the roof.

There is some fuss about making roofs strong enough not to crumple if the car rolls over but I don't know if cars with sunroofs get an exemption.


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Well..... My Rogue is still at the dealership for repair. 11 days today. What could take that long to fix??


----------



## shad182 (Apr 26, 2016)

The whole sun roof/moon roof/ Star Roof thing is a scam to reduce the weight of the car by substituting plastic and glass for metal, so to reduce the weight of the car and squeeze more MPH, (and profits) from each vehicle. Then they have the nerve to charge the sheeple more for the "option".


----------



## KimT (Mar 18, 2016)

Sheeple - that's rude. I bought it because I like the model and to get the options I wanted I had to get the panoramic roof. Do you own an iPhone?


----------



## NBJ (Jul 6, 2016)

KimT, was the problem fixed? my 2015 rogue has the same issue. twice to the dealership now, they have my car for 11th day now - no luck so far.


----------



## PaulRO (Jan 13, 2019)

KimT said:


> I have a 2016. It has a random squeak/chirp. Worse when hitting bumps a certain way. We found it - it's the rail inside the car back left side where the panoramic roof is. If you push down on the rail/track and drive over any and all bumps it stops. I really dread another trip to the dealership but I can't drive a brand new car with a random noise like this.


Not sure if this may resolve your problem. I had a chirp/squeak/rattle coming form the front end of my Nissan 2014 SL AWD Rouge. At times is sounded like it was coming from the drivers side, at other times from the passenger side, at times from both. Checked all the usual things, tie rods, stabilizer bars, struts, springs, ball joints - all were good. Took it to the dealer and they test drove the Rouge and heard the sound. Checked a few things - said I had loose plastic shield at the front of the car, did not solve the problem. As I was leaving the dealer one of the service managers said to check my front calipers - said that the brake pads may be lose - may be a bad set of pads - low end of the pad tolerances (surprising since they were the only ones working of the vehicle). Took the car home and removed the calipers and checked the pads - sure enough they were loose - gave the pads a hit and they banged up against the caliper making a chirp or rattling noise. Instead on purchasing a new set of pads I inserted shims (make of very thin metal - metal dish), glued the top shims in and just placed the bottom shims in. The noise has disappeared. Now that the problem was found - installing premium pads. If you do not feel comfortable with putting shims in I would suggest purchasing a high premium pad.


----------

